# gentoo xfsdump ebuild results in symbolic link loop

## gw

Hi,

I was trying to install sys-fs/xfsdump-3.0.4 on my gentoo system, but the install results in this rubbish:

 *Quote:*   

> root@linux:~> ls -al /sbin/xfs*        
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 301424  2. Jun 15:05 /sbin/xfs_repair
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13  2. Jun 15:06 /sbin/xfsdump -> /sbin/xfsdump
> ...

 

The two main programs end up as void symbolic links to themselves. 

How can I fix this?

Thanks

gw

----------

## frostschutz

search for xfsdump on bugs.gentoo.org - I got a fixed ebuild (or at least a patch) from there

alternatively mask and use older version

----------

## gw

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> search for xfsdump on bugs.gentoo.org - I got a fixed ebuild (or at least a patch) from there
> 
> alternatively mask and use older version

 

Thanks! applying the makefile patch worked for me (at least I end up with regular binaries). I'll see if they work as usual.

gw

----------

